# New Install Grading Before or After



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I'm having an irrigation system installed prior to me laying the sod. I need to do rough grading as well as add top soil to condition the clay soil.

What order should I do the below steps?

Rough grade
Top soil added and blended to existing clay
Final grade 
Roll final grade to ensure level
Install irrigation 
Lay sod

Thank you for any and all comments.


----------



## Tincup86 (Mar 24, 2021)

When we do new homes we take these steps.
1 Rough grade
2 Install Sprinlker
3 Final grade. At this time we make sure all the heads are at the correct depth for the grass.
4 Lay sod
During step 3 add whatever soil amendments you wish to add


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Tincup86 said:


> When we do new homes we take these steps.
> 1 Rough grade
> 2 Install Sprinlker
> 3 Final grade. At this time we make sure all the heads are at the correct depth for the grass.
> ...


@Tincup86 thank you for the response. Since I'm doing all the grading myself and planning to add topsoil I will plan to blend the top soil in with my rough grade process. I think this will help irrigation installers understand the depth of the head installs better.


----------

